# Just copped an Omatic Extr Txtr for cheap



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I owned one of those probably one of my favorite boards ever. And a side note just got an email from Jason over there they're on life support but not dead.


----------



## pmarsh (Mar 1, 2011)

Dido. Nabbed one as well. Will this work as a beginner board? Didn't have much time to research it out but for the price I didn't wanna let it go.


----------



## slckofit (Jan 28, 2011)

sucks, friend was just looking into this board too. Missed out on the deal.


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I owned one of those probably one of my favorite boards ever. And a side note just got an email from Jason over there they're on life support but not dead.


Damn, BA... yet another purchase that you've owned. Why am I not surprised?

What were your usual boots/bindings with it?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

K2 Formulas from 3 years ago and K2 T1 DB's.


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

What type of maintenance does the sintruded base require? Is it actually a combination of a sintered and extruded base?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I ran over rocks with mine and never waxed it and that thing lasted 2.5 seasons before I finally cracked the tail.


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I ran over rocks with mine and never waxed it and that thing lasted 2.5 seasons before I finally cracked the tail.


Yeah, I can also be a slacker about waxing. I have a few core shots to my Jibpan that I'm about to fill, but I haven't waxed that thing since I started riding it in December...

EDIT: Wait, 2.5 seasons? When did this thing first come out? I though the Extr Txtr with BS just came out within the past year to year and a half...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I get boards long before you guys do. I'll probably be riding 2013 stuff in November.


----------



## dmcdmc (Mar 10, 2011)

I snagged one too....154. Complete impulse buy considering I just got an Evil Twin which I love. I had an omatic TR which I rode the heck out of (great board). Pretty excited to see how BS compared to TBT.

seems like whiskey is selling a bunch of omatics...just saw the Sweet come up also...


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I get boards long before you guys do. I'll probably be riding 2013 stuff in November.


I knew you got them early but didn't know it was that early... how many boards have you ridden that didn't make it into full production?


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

dmcdmc said:


> I snagged one too....154. Complete impulse buy considering I just got an Evil Twin which I love. I had an omatic TR which I rode the heck out of (great board). Pretty excited to see how BS compared to TBT.
> 
> seems like whiskey is selling a bunch of omatics...just saw the Sweet come up also...


Saw the Sweet as well and it was difficult not grabbing it... yeah, gotta dig the deals. Though I'm not supporting a local shop, at least I can help move some boards for a good company that needs help at the moment. I don't know all of the details of the problems, but I know they are rider owned and rider driven which I like.


----------



## dmcdmc (Mar 10, 2011)

yeah, plus todd richards (one of the owners) is hilarious


----------



## pmarsh (Mar 1, 2011)

What kind of bindings are you guys putting on er? I can't find anything that goes good with the colors besides black or white.


----------



## dmcdmc (Mar 10, 2011)

i have a pair of white 390s (my only pair of bindings) that i use on everything...should work well with the white top sheet.


----------



## pmarsh (Mar 1, 2011)

What do you think about Flows The Five in yellow/blue?

FLOW Snowboarding 2010/11


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

This board is up again on whiskey militia for 140


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

my boy just picked up a 151 also off WM.. wish i had the money, i wouldve ordered a 154 also.


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

pmarsh said:


> What kind of bindings are you guys putting on er? I can't find anything that goes good with the colors besides black or white.


If I don't sell these, I'll probably but them on the Omatic. Actually really random that I have these because they match the board perfectly, which is something I don't usually care about.

Rome 390 Blue Wildstyle - Gear Photo of Rome 390 Snowboard Binding from Backcountry.com


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

So I rode my friends extr txtr this past weekend.. and im SO glad I didn't buy one. I couldn't stand riding it...wayyyyyyy too soft for me


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

Yeah, it's going to be softer than that Kass you ride, but it still has just a medium flex. Can't believe I haven't set it up and tried it yet.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

soft is a crazy understatement. granted i dont have alot of experience with different boards, but this board was MUSH. Felt sketchy on the edges and made me feel pretty uncomfy on it. It did have good speed though and was really easy to ride flat with the center-tapered based or whatever they call it.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

East§ide said:


> soft is a crazy understatement. granted i dont have alot of experience with different boards, but this board was MUSH. Felt sketchy on the edges and made me feel pretty uncomfy on it. It did have good speed though and was really easy to ride flat with the center-tapered based or whatever they call it.


you think this board is that soft? i haven't riden it but i flexed it in the store and it didn't feel like a noodle.

curious, how much do you weigh? i'm looking into this board but i was under the impression it rode more like a midflexing park board.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

im 5'8, 165 and by no means fat and I thought this board was straight MUSH. I'm not the only one who rode it either.. ,andreas, who's probably my height and 130-140lbs said similar things. It felt super sketchy even in the slush


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

What size was it? 

I have the 157 and though it's still wrapped, I've done the hand flex test as well and it doesn't seem that soft... if it turns out to be that soft, fine. I'll just butter the shit out of it and love every minute of it!


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

its a 151.. i normally ride a 155 but ive ridden smaller before without any issue. and ,andreas rides like a 148 so this was actually bigger for him.

i will say, it was super easy to walk on it and stuff. but i found it to be very one dimensional


----------



## andreas (Mar 20, 2011)

it wasn't stable, and I like stable. oh well.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

it was super sketch lol


----------



## andreas (Mar 20, 2011)

A piece of pvc pipe with my feet duck taped on would've been more stable.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

hahaha yep!


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

I expect it to be loose and fully intend to use that to my advantage. Knowing what to expect from certain tech is a great thing...


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

yea i mean hey, if what you want is a super loose, soft board to play around on, its great..its quick and the center-tapered base (i cant remember what they call it) felt really good riding flat, it was just too mushy for me to really enjoy. then again, i dont really jib or hit many rails, just do jumps and try to progress slowly..


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

East§ide said:


> yea i mean hey, if what you want is a super loose, soft board to play around on, its great..its quick and the center-tapered base (i cant remember what they call it) felt really good riding flat, it was just too mushy for me to really enjoy. then again, i dont really jib or hit many rails, just do jumps and try to progress slowly..


I hit a lot of jumps too, but I've been told that it works fine for that from others that I know.. no matter what, it was only 140 bucks. I'll demolish that thing on rock jibs and tree drops, lol!


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

yea for 140$ its a steal either way..i just felt like i was washing out more on landings cause the board was so soft. but then again, im not a very experienced rider so it is what it is. i think i just really prefer a stiffer board for most of my riding. id rather be able to land jumps and carve my way around the mountain, and just learn to butter and press on a stiffer board, even if it takes me longer.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

celebrity BS is up on whiskey militia right now. $129


----------



## gogetadbl (Oct 4, 2008)

ShredLife said:


> celebrity BS is up on whiskey militia right now. $129


Angrysnowboarder prefers celebrity BS over extr txtr BS, but i've read others prefer the extr txtr. Anyone have preferences between the two?


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Picked up a the Celebrity in a 148 for my son. He's on the bottom end of the weight for this board, but at the rate he's growing, it will hopefully last a season... he wanted another Evo, but for $129, this was tough to resist.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

gogetadbl said:


> Angrysnowboarder prefers celebrity BS over extr txtr BS, but i've read others prefer the extr txtr. Anyone have preferences between the two?


I owned the Extr Txtr and unlike everyone else never once had a problem with what you're describing. There's two different carbon lay ups that make them ride different. If i was straight up riding pipe or just jumps yeah Celebrity everything else extr txtr.


----------



## nataku (Apr 21, 2011)

I was really tempted by that omatic celebrity when it showed up on whiskeymilitia for $129.99. Resisted since I just recently purchased my first snowboard and it might be a little early to start buying multiple boards as I'm still a beginner/intermediate rider.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

i was in my local shop yesterday, and the owner was telling me about Echelon snowboards. They are using BS tech and their board line up seems to mirror O-matic's line up. 

Is this todd richard's company?

The owner also said the people starting it were from big bear, but i duno how accurate his facts are.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I doubt it's TR's company but I heard rumblings of a new brand coming out with B.S. found this http://www.echelonsnow.com


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

the Attack plan board looks a lot like the extr txtr. if they are priced the same as omatic boards used to be i may pick one up.

Echelon is really trying to promote their stuff round bear, i got like 20 free echelon sticker from the shop owner haha


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I'll email them tonight and see if I can get one for review.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I'll email them tonight and see if I can get one for review.


Yes, yes, yes!!!

i and lots of other sad o-matic fans will be happy if they send you one hah


----------



## Inky (Feb 2, 2011)

I rode my extr eco at snowplanet for 2 days, I liked a lot better then my old cambered board. I don't know what you guys are talking about, it felt like a midflex not a noodle and yeah it was loose but it didn't feel sketch or unstable at all off jumps, carving, skidding, high speed buttering or straightlining, but then again I weigh 140 with wide stance and big angles and the jump was tiny so it wasn't a fair test. Stoked to hear Omatic's still alive.

Also I was looking at a Capita catalogue and the '11 Capita microscope has bs techhttp://www.capitasnowboarding.com/snowboards/micro-scope


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

Inky said:


> I rode my extr eco at snowplanet for 2 days, I liked a lot better then my old cambered board. I don't know what you guys are talking about, it felt like a midflex not a noodle and yeah it was loose but it didn't feel sketch or unstable at all off jumps, carving, skidding, high speed buttering or straightlining, but then again I weigh 140 with wide stance and big angles and the jump was tiny so it wasn't a fair test. Stoked to hear Omatic's still alive.
> 
> Also I was looking at a Capita catalogue and the '11 Capita microscope has bs techhttp://www.capitasnowboarding.com/snowboards/micro-scope


so weird how we could ride the same board and have such different experiences.. i guess snow conditions, terrain, and purpose have alot to do with it though..


----------



## EchelonSnow (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi! I'm the owner of Echelon and I figured I'd answer your questions personally!



twin89 said:


> I was in my local shop yesterday, and the owner was telling me about Echelon snowboards. They are using BS tech and their board line up seems to mirror O-matic's line up.


Yes, we licensed BS because frankly it is great. Like most companies out there, we have ~6 models planned because that lets us run the range from noodle-on-purpose to stiffer all-mountain and everywhere in between. We don't QUITE mirror omatic, but I'd say that every company mirrors each other, since everyone has to provide something in the flex range - unless you're burton, in which case you put out 70 boards a season .



twin89 said:


> Is this todd richard's company?


Nope, although TR is a great guy and if you haven't you should def check his awsm.com gear blog.



twin89 said:


> The owner also said the people starting it were from big bear, but i duno how accurate his facts are.


They are extremely accurate, at least on that point . I've been riding Bear for years, and I wanted to start a company in a place where people actually rode snowboards, instead of a beach, desert, or middle of a major city. Our Office window overlooks Snow Summit, which makes it pretty easy to get runs in!

As for Angry, I'd be happy to get him a testbed next season. PM me, thx!


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

^ sounds awesome! is the board line up that is on the website the board line for the 11-12 season?

on a side note, try and convince the Massive snowboards owner to carry Echelon boards haha he only carries Ride and T9 =(


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

EchelonSnow said:


> Hi! I'm the owner of Echelon and I figured I'd answer your questions personally!


fucking. sick.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

ShredLife said:


> fucking. sick.


my thoughts exactly when i saw that haha


----------



## EchelonSnow (Apr 25, 2011)

twin89 said:


> ^ sounds awesome! is the board line up that is on the website the board line for the 11-12 season?
> 
> on a side note, try and convince the Massive snowboards owner to carry Echelon boards haha he only carries Ride and T9 =(


I'll do my best! 
On the year, this is the 2011.5/2013 lineup; we got started early so some shops will get these for the end of 2k11, and then we'll be selling like mad at SIA. That said, there is a board that isn't shown yet. It is a mystery model, drawn by Brian Denham. In case you don't know who he is, he draws for Marvel (Iron Man, Wonder Woman, many more). He's basically amazing; he did the attached pic. I gave him a concept, and said "go"... It's gonna be awesome.

TTYGL


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

^ looks awesome, olivia munn is hot. If i could make a suggestion, adding the board stats on the site would be awesome, as well as a way to demo your boards @ bear/summit!


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

EchelonSnow said:


> Brian Denham... It's gonna be awesome.


Looks like it! Best wishes with the company...



twin89 said:


> olivia munn is hot.


Yup.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

@Echelon

Getting good vibes from your site and attitude so far, but I have to wonder one thing...

Why are all your boards so God damn small*? Haha, Largest one I saw was a 159cm which is what I consider going down to for park boards. 

I already got my next board picked out, but I always wanted to check out BS technology, so I'll keep ya'll in mind in the future. Best wishes for you guys!

*I understand, the rest of us who like bigger boards are fatties...


----------



## EchelonSnow (Apr 25, 2011)

Snowfox said:


> @Echelon
> 
> Getting good vibes from your site and attitude so far, but I have to wonder one thing...
> 
> ...


HAHA, Yeah - Well, we fixed that. Snowboarder Mag wasn't supposed to Hit till Aug 11, and so we were in "develop new site mode". Then , Zinio delivered it to me and we're in "Panic mode" getting the new design up You'll be happy that we are now going to 161+ and some wide models, so no worries!

Here's some updated info for everyone, plus a peek at the new site layout; just DL the images below:

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/79270/echelon_site_new_layout_Page_1.jpg
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/79270/one-sheet-final.jpg
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/79270/one-sheet-final-sideb.jpg
(just noticed my laptop only has the low-res; I'll switch these to the hi-res tomorrow morning)

And yeah, BS is rad. We're calling it True3d and Lite3d (we have two variations, since we offer v-reverse camber regular BS is a bit much on those so we have a very mild version on those. Flat-Rise molds have standard BS, and we even offer a cambered board with it). Basically, TR is WAY funnier than we are and he can call something whatever he wants and it will sell... I can't get away with that sh**, LOL.


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

What is BS technology?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

The greatest technology the world doesn't know about.


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> The greatest technology the world doesn't know about.


:thumbsup:



davidj said:


> What is BS technology?


It's akin to concave on a skateboard and paired with reverse camber... great idea!

Omatic Snowboards - BS Tech


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

Music Moves said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay... so is this purely a park tech? Rocker is to make things playful and catch free right? Then you add BS, now you have a serious jib/park stick. Will this make for a board that is TOO loose to gather any speed on groomers... it looks like it may take even more to engage an edge than even a rocker board :dunno:.

Thanks for the link though.


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

davidj said:


> Okay... so is this purely a park tech? Rocker is to make things playful and catch free right? Then you add BS, now you have a serious jib/park stick. Will this make for a board that is TOO loose to gather any speed on groomers... it looks like it may take even more to engage an edge than even a rocker board :dunno:.
> 
> Thanks for the link though.


Read the rest of the thread... lots of _opinions_ in it. And you're welcome.


----------



## EchelonSnow (Apr 25, 2011)

Music Moves said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sort of, yeah - although that's a better description for Bataleon's triple-base. Concave is pressed into cores by heat and pressure, which means that (as anyone who as had to keep a skateboard too long) it eventually flattens out. It also stresses the fibers in the wood quite a bit during that process. Finally, the top of the board on pressed 3-d bases LOOKS pressed, and (as I found when I owned a Bataleon) collects snow like a shovel and holds it there just a bit - not a big deal, but something that happens.

BS/True3D lathes the bottom surface of a slightly thicker start core, which allows us to tune how much 3D to put into the board and also doesn't press n' stress the board. The topsheet also looks normal, which I like for the aforementioned reasons.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I rode BS more outside the park than I ever did in it.


----------



## EchelonSnow (Apr 25, 2011)

In the park, I find the 3-D bases in general (BS, Triple-Base, Burton's easyrider/etc, dominant's weird stair-step edges) are great for things like front-boards, where there's a fairly high risk of a leading-edge catch that can throw you to your head. BS is a subtle tech, it isn't really anything that takes "effort to engage", as the bevel is very mild even in the full-on version.

It is also a progressive lathe, so that it is more pronounced towards the board center and tapers down near the contacts/tips, which helps keep the edge engaged. Like anything though, it takes a bit of getting used to, but I really loved it when I first rode it. I actually asked the Omatic rep at the time if he would trade his extr-eco for the Park Pickle I was riding at the time after just a few runs .

In other news, TWBiz just did a lil' article that says we're in "Big BLACK Lake" which sounds WAY more metal than Bear. Maybe I should do a Metalocalypse/Mustakrakich graphic just for grins.


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

EchelonSnow said:


> In the park, I find the 3-D bases in general (BS, Triple-Base, Burton's easyrider/etc, dominant's weird stair-step edges) are great for things like front-boards, where there's a fairly high risk of a leading-edge catch that can throw you to your head. BS is a subtle tech, it isn't really anything that takes "effort to engage", as the bevel is very mild even in the full-on version.
> 
> It is also a progressive lathe, so that it is more pronounced towards the board center and tapers down near the contacts/tips, which helps keep the edge engaged. Like anything though, it takes a bit of getting used to, but I really loved it when I first rode it. I actually asked the Omatic rep at the time if he would trade his extr-eco for the Park Pickle I was riding at the time after just a few runs .
> 
> In other news, TWBiz just did a lil' article that says we're in "Big BLACK Lake" which sounds WAY more metal than Bear. Maybe I should do a Metalocalypse/Mustakrakich graphic just for grins.


Thanks for clarifying, Echelon. All the best with your company...



BurtonAvenger said:


> I rode BS more outside the park than I ever did in it.


Good to know :thumbsup:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

EchelonSnow said:


> In other news, TWBiz just did a lil' article that says we're in "Big BLACK Lake" which sounds WAY more metal than Bear. Maybe I should do a Metalocalypse/Mustakrakich graphic just for grins.


Fucking TWBiz do they not know the meaning of spell check/fact check/removing their head from their own over inflated asses?


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

EchelonSnow said:


> BS/True3D lathes the bottom surface of a slightly thicker start core, which allows us to tune how much 3D to put into the board and also doesn't press n' stress the board. The topsheet also looks normal, which I like for the aforementioned reasons.


Right on bro... I hadn't really checked the design pattern that closely for the top sheet, but this makes it even more awesome. Clarity is a lovely thing. Cheers to a successful run!


----------



## EchelonSnow (Apr 25, 2011)

Music Moves said:


> Right on bro... I hadn't really checked the design pattern that closely for the top sheet, but this makes it even more awesome. Clarity is a lovely thing. Cheers to a successful run!


My pleasure... In my other line of work, clarity is pretty important since if we aren't clear and correct, people can die . It isn't something you'd notice right away; more of something I noticed AFTER I bought a Bataleon a few years ago. I haven't ridden one in 4 years, so maybe they have changed processes, but I doubt it because of the tooling costs and nature of the process.


----------



## EchelonSnow (Apr 25, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Fucking TWBiz do they not know the meaning of spell check/fact check/removing their head from their own over inflated asses?


What I found funny is, as a Snowboarding mag, how can they make that mistake? I mean - it's BEAR, not "Tiny Midwest Town". Bear Mountain isn't exactly a small player in the sb world, so it did surprise me. Still BIG BLACK LAKE! That's kinda awesome.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

HAHA should parody the TWS Biz logo metal style and then have something about Echelon Snow straight out of the Big Black Lake and probably have a dragon, unicorn, and fire.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

@EchelonSnow

Do you guys plan on doing custom designs on the topsheets out of curiosity (for like, a one off or something of that nature)? I've met a couple of companies that do it (including one I'm ordering from this winter), but most of the snowboarding world seems to stay away from it besides Revolution.


----------



## EchelonSnow (Apr 25, 2011)

Snowfox said:


> @EchelonSnow
> 
> Do you guys plan on doing custom designs on the topsheets out of curiosity (for like, a one off or something of that nature)? I've met a couple of companies that do it (including one I'm ordering from this winter), but most of the snowboarding world seems to stay away from it besides Revolution.


No, you have to basically run your own presses, and have very small volumes, etc. to do that. Large-scale manufacturers will only do small runs during the samples stage, other times there are minimum order counts.

We're looking into our own presses for prototyping, but that's all - otherwise, the big guys rankly do it better, and in the numbers we'll need.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

EchelonSnow said:


> No, you have to basically run your own presses, and have very small volumes, etc. to do that. Large-scale manufacturers will only do small runs during the samples stage, other times there are minimum order counts.
> 
> We're looking into our own presses for prototyping, but that's all - otherwise, the big guys rankly do it better, and in the numbers we'll need.


Yeah, I gotcha man. I figured it was a pain in the ass since most companies stay far away from it. 

On a side note, it's nice to get refreshingly straightforward answers from someone in the industry. Thanks a lot bro


----------

